# Waterfest Preview: Things to See, Prizes to Win



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This weekend marks the 10th Waterfest. Ten years of building has made Waterfest the largest and most successful Volkswagen and Audi show in North America. In addition, 2004 also marks the first year Fourtitude will have a presence at the show alongside it’s VWvortex, which we plan to celebrate with some contests and prizes for both Audi owners and Volkswagen owners alike.
During the ten-year running of Waterfest, the show has moved from college grounds in both New Jersey and New York, to dusty dragstrips and eventually to the seemingly perfect venue of Raceway Park in Englishtown, NJ. The location may have changed, but the theme has remained the same, with an emphasis on both show and racing. 
In the early days, the show was made up almost entirely of Volkswagens. Nowadays, Audis and their owners have also become a highly significant component of the event. As such, both VWvortex and Fourtitude have much planned for the show. 
In an effort to emphasize the broadness of the Volkswagen Group, we’re proud to confirm that the VWvortex / Fourtitude stand will include several project cars as well as other significant vehicles from throughout the product range offered by at least three brands within the Volkswagen Group.
In a way to say thank-you to our readers, we’ve devised four giveaways planned for each website.
Inquire with the VWvortex staff, and you can enter to win one of the following great prizes:
- APR Stage One ECU upgrade
- GHL Downpipe (either 2 1/2 or 3 1/2 inch) and Cold Air Intake
- HPA Short Shifter
- Volkswagen Accessories PhatBox
Over at Fourtitude, we know we’re the new kid on the block. As such, we want let people know who we are, and at the same time have some fun. All-day Saturday and Sunday until noon, we’ll be handing out FREE Fourtitude T-shirts to any Audi owner who stops in and can show us their Audi key. Though we’ve got several hundred shirts for everyone, quantities are limited and will be given out in a “first come, first served” basis.
At noon on Sunday, if we have shirts left, we’ll be happy to share them with Volkswagen owners as well.
With the free T-shirt, all we ask is that you wear it on Sunday. If you do, we’ll make it worth your while. At random times throughout Sunday afternoon, certain members of our staff will go to a predetermined point. If you are the first person that staff member spots wearing a Fourtitude T-shirt, he or she will approach you and let you know you’ve won one of our FOUR prizes. They’ll bring you back to the Fourtitude booth to claim your prize or get your information on where it should be shipped. 
Should you be one of the FOUR spotted, you could win one of the following:
- APR Stage One ECU Upgrade
- Audi Accessories PhatBox
- KW Sport Suspension
- Stratmosphere Hyper Shift Short Shifter and Hyper Boost Diverter Valve (up to 2 if you have 2.7T)
Waterfest 10 should prove to be one of the best yet. If you can make your way to Englishtownyou’ll find some of the best show cars, a huge selection of vendors from all over the country, auto-crossing, drag-racing, burnouts, and more. You might also win big. We look forward to seeing you there.
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

